# Breeders



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

I have two breeding pairs of red. One pair( bred last week the other has bred three times this year twice in the last two weeks. The problem is that my three time pair has now begun to injure their lower lips very bad from building the nest sites in the gravel.
I have treated the water with salt and raised the temp up to 82. I did just feed them a small rat and they all devoured it so as of yet it doesn't seem to be bothering them much. I worried it could take a turn for the worse if they breed again soon.

Anyone else ever had this problem. StryfeMP please respond..Thanks in advance.
I can snap a few pics if that would be helpful.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

How badly are they injuring their lips? My breeders have gone through the whole skin covering their jaws and are now all healed up as if it never happened. Salt does help facilitate the healing process. A small rat? Just keep up with your water change schedule and keep the tank clean. Got a picture?


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Here is a pic of the male he is the worst. I added the salt to keep the infection out. Looks pretty bad.









They love the to eat them. Fun to watch too.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Yea, it'll heal up in time, I've got no doubt in my mind about it.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Stryfe.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Just an update on my breeders they are healing up very nicely.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad to hear it man.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank's man I have never had an injury this dramatic not only to one fish but two. I have been debateing on goin to sand to prevent further/future injury. Any thoughts or suggestions from a breeding stand point. Pros? Cons? Thanks again Stryfe.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Update on injury: He is still breeding and looking alot better.

Pic on new nest dug 3-27-08.Eggs laid3-28-08







Both my breeding pairs.


----------

